# My new La Cimbali Grinder and Latte Art



## tcr4x4 (Jan 2, 2013)

Picked up a La Cimbali Cadet from Coffeechap yesterday for a very reasonable price.

It needed a little bit of TLC and a clean up. One of the leg stands had snapped off and the hopper cracked.

I epoxy'd the leg last night and it seems to be holding up nicely.

Ive removed the hopper and stuck my aeropress funnel down the throat of the grinder, which seems to fit quite snugly!

So anyway, here is my new set up, and a resulting latte from it.. Im not sure if the art is an angel or a daffodil... Use your imagnation!

  

La Cimbali grinder and latte art by TCR4x4, on Flickr

  

La Cimbali grinder and latte art by TCR4x4, on Flickr

  

La Cimbali grinder and latte art by TCR4x4, on Flickr

  

La Cimbali grinder and latte art by TCR4x4, on Flickr
​


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Don't tell anyone how much you paid for lovely little beast though:act-up:


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Cannot decide if it is an upside down angel, or a tulip......anyway, only a few thousand percent better than anything I ca produce, whether by accident or design!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

See what a fab grinder does for your latte art.... Hehe


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Wow - that's seriously impressive - now cheer me up and tell me it was a fluke!!


----------



## tcr4x4 (Jan 2, 2013)

100 % fluke.. Was supposed to be a heart.. Then changed to a tulip and ended up like that!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Still pretty damn good though - I'm nowhere near that. In the process of setting up some one to one with Neil from Caffe & Co, Rainhill, Merseyside.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ok hands up! This is a total fluke










Whereas this one ...


----------



## tcr4x4 (Jan 2, 2013)

Wow, I think you should enter the next rounds of the latte art championship with that, incredible!


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

nice one, looks like a tulip with the leaves as well!


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

Could you take a picture of how you've managed to do without the hopper? I didn't realise you could easily do this.


----------



## skenno (Oct 14, 2012)

Looks a lot nicer than when my attempt at a heart went wrong...


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

The funnel from the aero press fits snug inside the bean Shute in the la cimbali, then the original hopper lid just sits on top, think it looks pretty nice like that, and brings down the height to get it in the kitchen, glad you are happy with it Tom.


----------



## tcr4x4 (Jan 2, 2013)

Southpaw said:


> Could you take a picture of how you've managed to do without the hopper? I didn't realise you could easily do this.


Hows this, only iPhone I'm afraid though.

Its an Aeropress funnel.

  

Cimbali cadet grinder repair by TCR4x4, on Flickr

  

Cimbali cadet grinder repair by TCR4x4, on Flickr

  

Cimbali cadet grinder repair by TCR4x4, on Flickr


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

Excellent. Thanks for taking those.


----------

